# Any luck with gulp crab baits



## lrry05 (Jun 11, 2011)

I know a spot where the redfish are coming up in the shallows on low tide and feasting on fiddler crabs. I threw everything in my tackle box at them with no luck. Thinking of getting some of the crab baits from gulp and trying them. Just wondering if anyone has had any luck with them for red fish or sheephead? Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm sure they'd work, but it would probably have more to do with the scent than the bait looking like a crab. I had some sample packs I was given by a sales rep and I caught fish on them, even well after they had been torn to pieces. All gulp baits seem to work like that for that matter


----------



## evan (May 11, 2012)

I guess the obvious question here is why not use fiddler crabs!


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

evan said:


> I guess the obvious question here is why not use fiddler crabs!


That is what I was gonna say or tell me where the fiddlers are so I can get some to catch some sheeps with?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Hell, getting fiddlers from the tackle shop would cost less than buying those gulp crabs.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Sheepie are very picky!


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have caught reds and trout on them. Every time I used them I was sight fishing. They have a weird looking action.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

bbarton13 said:


> Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)
> 
> Sheepie are very picky!


They haven't been this week


----------



## Rhenium (Sep 27, 2012)

I have heard the gulp shrimp work pretty well. I would imagine the crabs would too. I tried live fiddler crabs with no luck. At the time I had the gulp shrimp as well. Which I had a few bites on it but nothing wanted to take it. Im sure plenty of people use those Gulp baits. Ill definitely give it a shot the next time Im out and see what I get. Just started trying them but not enough to catch much.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

evan said:


> I guess the obvious question here is why not use fiddler crabs![/QUOT
> 
> Maybe he shares my philososphy that no one should ever lower their standards to such a low level that they would have to resort to using live bait to catch redfish or trout. I also believe that day in and day out, that an angler skilled in the art of using artificial lures will fish circles around a guy that uses live or cut bait.
> 
> When redfish are feeding in very shallow water you need tackle that will afford you the ability to make very long casts. Also, go with as little weight as you can get away with. A fluke or a jerk shad can be thrown a pretty good distance when rigged weightless. I also think that any crab pattern bait would work very well. I have a pack of the elaz-tech crabs but I've had so much success on the jerk shad style baits that I have not developed the confidence to go with anything different.


----------

